# The butcher business is alive & well!



## fordmike65

Damn...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/morti2000jo..._DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

http://www.ebay.com/sch/morti2000jo...848&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## rollfaster

*Damn is right!*

A tear is shed every time a nice original bike is parted out by this guy. Very sad.


----------



## SirMike1983

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...i2000jon-strikes-again&highlight=morti2000jon

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...i2000jon-strikes-again&highlight=morti2000jon


----------



## Nickinator

Huh, Morti2000jon again, what a shocker. He's been busy at swap meets this summer I'm sure, so he'll have lots of nice original paint parts for sale over the next few months. He won't show his face at MN swaps anytime soon!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?59712-So-disgusted-morti2000jon-strikes-again

Darcie


----------



## tech549

looks like he making money on his shipping to!!!


----------



## spoker

seems 2 have multiple bids on all his items,must be alot of ppl who dont care about bikes being parted out,looks like as long as ppl can make more money parting bikes its goin to continue


----------



## bikewhorder

Its upsetting, but still nowhere near as upsetting as what this A-H does for fun.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

I don't get it. I just saw a nice Phantom survivor parted out on the CABE in for sale section. I understand that Phantoms are like 57 Chevys they made a ton of them. But over time the survivor Phantoms wont be around anymore. Choose your battles gentleman.


----------



## slick

Joe Buffardi said:


> I don't get it. I just saw a nice Phantom survivor parted out on the CABE in for sale section. I understand that Phantoms are like 57 Chevys they made a ton of them. But over time the survivor Phantoms wont be around anymore. Choose your battles gentleman.





Yup.....here's the way i see it. It's one of two things that leads to a part out.

1. Heartless Greed...that's a given.
2. The person paid too damn much for the bike, refuses to admit they paid too much, now wants their money back because they are frustrated it won't sell for thir rediculous asking price, and out come the wrenches and multiple boxes and rolls of bubble wrap. 

Too much time wasted if you ask me. Time is money, so ya, sure you made a few bucks destroying history, but all in all you wasted how many hours boxing up parts, running to the post office multiple times, and all those shipping qoutes. Stupid move if you ask me. But what do i know. I save bikes from idiots like you.


----------



## willswares1220

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ speaks $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 

             ( I still love those steaks though p 

                                                                 and "THOSE TROPHY HUNTERS" a sad bunch!


----------



## Nickinator

Joe Buffardi said:


> I don't get it. I just saw a nice Phantom survivor parted out on the CABE in for sale section. I understand that Phantoms are like 57 Chevys they made a ton of them. But over time the survivor Phantoms wont be around anymore. Choose your battles gentleman.




I can't imagine you'd be referring to the one we parted, as it was not a nice survivor, but just to clarify the difference for those that are missing it- our B6 was nice, out Phantom was not. Read the original listings on them. 

Ratty & incomplete bikes being parted doesn't bother most people, including us. We are very big advocates for not parting really nice original bikes, and we have sold many a bike whole for less, in spite of getting offers for parts double or triple our asking price, so maybe a bit of reading back posts is in order before anybody starts throwing stones. Oh, and for those that still want to be critical & judgmental about that, stop buying any parts. And for sure don't ask us for parts, we've got you on ignore.

Darcie


----------



## spoker

can some one request being put on ignore?


----------



## dfa242

spoker said:


> can some one request being put on ignore?




Sure, but that request might be ignored.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

It's the white sheets...


----------



## OldSkipTooth

You didn't here this from me, but if everyone that does not like his practices, would buy something from him and then leave a NEGATIVE feedback, he would be put out of business FAST.


----------



## GTs58

OldSkipTooth said:


> You didn't here this from me, but if everyone that does not like his practices, would buy something from him and then leave a NEGATIVE feedback, he would be put out of business FAST.




You're right, if he was banned from eBay his career in parting bikes would be pretty much over. With a feedback rating and sales record that he shows, exactly how many somewhat legit negatives will it take before eBay will revoke his membership?
 I had the extreme pleasure in getting a seller booted off eBay but he had two user ID's and was shill bidding and buying and reselling his own crap. Then he appeared again with an all new user ID and it took me and one other member to get him booted off again. This was way back when you could see the bidders ID's.


----------



## Boris

bikewhorder said:


> Its upsetting, but still nowhere near as upsetting as what this A-H does for fun.




I'm getting the distinct impression that you're not honoring diversity here, Chris. Big game trophy hunters are people too.


----------



## vincev

So if this person was a Caber and sold parts it would be allright?


----------



## walter branche

*more parting news*

you can change your i d ,on ebay , you can get your grandma to sell the stuff .. nothing will ever stop this parting of bikes ,,why do you folks still let it bother you , 
.. someday everything will level out and we can get down to history , building bikes , getting bits and  pieces sorted out , .   all bikes are parts , that came from somewhere , .. if bikes getting parted bother you ,,   why not buy the parts and put it back together. or buy the bike when it is offered , ..  If the man who parts bikes does it , and makes money , why should it matter to anyone ,,   it does matter when you need a certain part  -how do you get the part if you are against parting bikes , ???   think about it ,,


----------



## Freqman1

So, just for the sake of argument, lets say I come across a dead original, condition 8,  1891 New Mail hard tire safety and I blow it apart on Ebay--you cool with that? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Freqman1 said:


> So, just for the sake of argument, lets say I come across a dead original, condition 8,  1891 New Mail hard tire safety and I blow it apart on Ebay--you cool with that? V/r Shawn




That's a good question.......


----------



## syclesavage

Ok we are bitching about it but nothing that we can do look at all the bids on the stuff SOME ONES buyin aslong as we don't then I'm not contributing to his cause.


----------



## walter branche

*yes,*



Freqman1 said:


> So, just for the sake of argument, lets say I come across a dead original, condition 8,  1891 New Mail hard tire safety and I blow it apart on Ebay--you cool with that? V/r Shawn



I would buy what I wanted or needed for the future ,, plus I know a few others that would want some of it, no one would out bid me ! There are not very many who could use the pieces because they are specific to a certain bike , also , once it hit the public information , I would go visit the seller, and come home with the prize  thanks for a good question , good luck to everyone getting what they get, want or need


----------



## bikewhorder

I just saw the latest victim, there's just no end in sight to this brutality.


----------



## walter branche

looks like some nice clean parts ,to make a nice bike when finished , .   this guy must have a blast taking apart all the bikes , ..I would like to see his work area , and how he keeps everything ,in order ,. someone should do an interview with him , and let us hear the story , of his massive pile of parts , ..  what an education he must have received 3 CHEERS to the guy with all the stuff


----------



## SRFB0859

Negative feedback can be removed by Ebay. Been there done that.


----------



## scooter_trasher

a little Hank
[video=youtube_share;b2Ls6CD3s4w]https://youtu.be/b2Ls6CD3s4w[/video]


----------



## spoker

beware his lightening darts are the final repop that dont have indian heads on em


----------



## Kickstand3

I won't buy from him , cause of this 
Keep rolling


----------

